# NGD - Carvin DC800. Yes, another one!



## cataclysm_child (Jul 13, 2012)

Remember my last NGD? The one I said it was going to be the last guitar I bought..?
Haha, what a joke!

I'm at work now though, so only the one picture I posted on G+ yesterday, sorry.







Specs:

DC800
SPALTED MAPLE TOP
SPALTED MAPLE HEADSTOCK
BLACK LAMINATE AS ICON 
(This is the black stripe between the top and body wood. That's a special request I asked for just because I think it looks better. 
Well spent $100, )
FLAMED MAPLE NECK
TUNG OIL FINISH BACK OF NECK
BIRDSEYE MAPLE FRETBOARD
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY
STAINLESS STEEL FRETS
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE
BLACK CARVIN LOGO
IVORY GRAPH TECH TUSQ NUT

Moar pics!


----------



## mphsc (Jul 13, 2012)

Eyes popped. Want more close-ups of the top, it looks nice. Congrats.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's AWESOME, nice piece of Spalted Maple on the top...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 13, 2012)

Will post more pics, but I'll work 12 hours today, saturday, sunday and monday, so probably won't do it until tuesday next week. I'm getting two more 8-strings, so I have to work a lot to afford it, haha.

Spalted maple top, yes. I'll post the list of specs when I get home


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 13, 2012)

SEXEHH!!!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 13, 2012)

Uploading more pics to G+ now. Will post here very soon


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, updated!


----------



## mphsc (Jul 13, 2012)

GAWD, that flame is awesome. Shit I think this is my favorite DC800 now.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 13, 2012)

Really nice. That black laminate accent line should be an on-the-menu option offered- such a classy touch.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

You have such good taste in instruments.


----------



## Underworld (Jul 13, 2012)

Incredible flamed maple they used for the neck! Carvin never stop to amaze me!


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a sexy guitar, really dig the black stripe between the top and the body (I also agree, well worth the $100!).


----------



## jjcor (Jul 13, 2012)

By far my favorite spalted dc800! And love that flame neck!


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 13, 2012)

Work of art.

How's it play?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 13, 2012)

Hebo y u still play guitars when you have an f8?!


----------



## littledoc (Jul 13, 2012)

Is that gloss or satin matte?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 13, 2012)

dat neck


----------



## otisct20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## NickS (Jul 13, 2012)

Amazing Just got my first seven (of course a Carvin). Already want one of these though.


----------



## DropDizzle (Jul 13, 2012)

definitely the best dc800 ive seen. Request: vids and soundclouds. must hear. great job on a great design.


----------



## Francis978 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats a beautiful guitar man! :')


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 13, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> dat neck


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 14, 2012)

TheKindred said:


> Work of art.
> 
> How's it play?



I've played the blackmachine F8 a lot lately which have smaller string spacing and a pretty small neck for an 8, so compared to that the Carvin neck felt huge + it had a thicker gauge than I'm used to, so it didn't feel to good at first to be honest, haha.

But when I put on a lighter gauge and got used to it a bit more it played like a Carvin, if you know what I mean. Very comfortable.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Hebo y u still play guitars when you have an f8?!











littledoc said:


> Is that gloss or satin matte?



Gloss body and tung oil neck.



NickS said:


> Amazing Just got my first seven (of course a Carvin). Already want one of these though.



I have another DC800 on the way. THE best 8-string you can get for that kind of money IMO. I haven't played too many 8's though



DropDizzle said:


> definitely the best dc800 ive seen. Request: vids and soundclouds. must hear. great job on a great design.



Thanks man. I almost want to order another one with the exact same specs because I'm so happy with it, hehe.

There's one "problem" with it though. The strings on the headstock is noisy as hell! I've never bothered to mute them as I've seen many do because it hasn't really been a problem to me. But palm muting on this one makes it ring like crazy. A little foam or something and it's fixed though.

I'll see what I can do with vids and soundclouds


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful spalted maple!


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jul 14, 2012)

Whoops double poop


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, that neck is sexy lookin... 

HNGD mang!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 14, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> There's one "problem" with it though. The strings on the headstock is noisy as hell! I've never bothered to mute them as I've seen many do because it hasn't really been a problem to me. But palm muting on this one makes it ring like crazy. A little foam or something and it's fixed though.
> 
> I'll see what I can do with vids and soundclouds


I also encountered this, to remedy it, I used my Gruv gear fretwraps above the nut, seems to work pretty well...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 14, 2012)

mr_ormus777 said:


> I also encountered this, to remedy it, I used my Gruv gear fretwraps above the nut, seems to work pretty well...



Do you have the graph tech nut too? I was wondering if that could be the reason maybe...?

I actually just thought about trying the fretwraps earlier today. Good to know it works


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 14, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> You have such good taste in instruments.



Thanks! 
I was really concerned about getting a spalted maple top as you can either get a top that looks great or a really dull one. Getting a dull one would ruin the whole guitar I think . Really happy with the one I got though, almost makes me want to order another one with the exact same specs right away 

Are you still going to Oslo this August btw?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Thanks!
> I was really concerned about getting a spalted maple top as you can either get a top that looks great or a really dull one. Getting a dull one would ruin the whole guitar I think . Really happy with the one I got though, almost makes me want to order another one with the exact same specs right away
> 
> Are you still going to Oslo this August btw?



i am indeed coming over! from monday 13th to thirsday 16th i believe, so we'll be there for 4 days


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 14, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> i am indeed coming over! from monday 13th to thirsday 16th i believe, so we'll be there for 4 days



See you then ;D


----------



## renzoip (Jul 14, 2012)

One of my favorites DC800's, congrats!


----------



## F0rte (Jul 14, 2012)

The flame on that neck is absolutely INCREDIBLE.
Nice NGD, and congrats on your second DC800


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks!
It's my first DC800 though. Get my second next month


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Thanks!
> It's my first DC800 though. Get my second next month


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 15, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


>



Wait List | .strandberg* Guitars

(Pos. 78)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2012)

Well hebo is at work 12 hours a day, so that gives you a 12 hour window.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 15, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Wait List | .strandberg* Guitars
> 
> (Pos. 78)



hope you remember exactly which guitars you have. Would be a shame if one of them was missing after my visit


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 15, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Do you have the graph tech nut too? I was wondering if that could be the reason maybe...?
> 
> I actually just thought about trying the fretwraps earlier today. Good to know it works



Yep on both of them...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 15, 2012)

mr_ormus777 said:


> Yep on both of them...



I thought you only got them in white, so I got just the standard one in my second order as I wanted it in black.
It got almost the same specs, maple neck + alder wings, so it'll be interesting to see if it makes a difference


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 15, 2012)

Man, this is perfection.


----------



## sleightest (Jul 15, 2012)

Best dc800 ive ever seen. How much did that set you back with those options? You can pm me if you want. Thats pretty much my dream 8 string.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks!

Forgot to post one of the pictures, so here's a bonus


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome.  That cap is da bomb.


----------



## littledoc (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought from a few of the pics it looked like gloss. And for that I must give you props. Lots of guys ordering figured natural tops go for tung-oil, but the gloss finish really brings out the depth of the wood much much more effectively. The flame really pops out and it looks amazing.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 18, 2012)

littledoc said:


> I thought from a few of the pics it looked like gloss. And for that I must give you props. Lots of guys ordering figured natural tops go for tung-oil, but the gloss finish really brings out the depth of the wood much much more effectively. The flame really pops out and it looks amazing.



I thought about going with tung-oil as I like the feel of that. But chose gloss because of what you say and I'm glad I did


----------



## Faine (Jul 20, 2012)

Insane finish. Looks so good.


----------



## mcd (Jul 21, 2012)

I heart spalted maple I'm hoping to gather enough scratch to have a S7 done with spalted maple top and lots of goodies


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 21, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> I thought about going with tung-oil as I like the feel of that. But chose gloss because of what you say and I'm glad I did



Tung oil on spalted maple would be pretty irresponsible as well; the spalt makes the wood a lot softer so it needs proper protection.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 21, 2012)

I didn't know that. Even more glad I chose gloss!


----------



## kruneh (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome woods, and definitely love the black line under the top.
Remeber seeing your name on the Strandberg list too, you WHORE 

So, maybe you guys could turn it up to eleven (that´s one more you know) in august and jam some Meshuggah? Ok?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 21, 2012)

'ckyea buddy! \m/


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 24, 2012)

That NECK!


----------

